# i think god hates me



## kaa (Feb 14, 2010)

I finally got my job transfer that I have been working toward for almost a year, and I start tonight. I have been fighting a sore throat, asthma troubles, and I just started throwing up. I can't call off because it is my first night, I am going to be moving really slow because I am sick, and I haven't been able to sleep all day. the job is third shift. I am going to make the worst first impression ever. And I couldn't go to the dr today because the office is closed on sunday.


----------



## Jefroka (Feb 14, 2010)

Congratulations on your job transfer, all you can do is gut it out then pass out when you hit your door.

I've been nursing a stupid cold since Wed myself, can't seem to shake the Godforsaken thing!

Hang tight!


...Jefroka


----------



## COWHER (Feb 15, 2010)

Keep hydrated with tons of bottled water and dayquil it up! Go to work and let them know your sick they will either understand and cut you slack on being slow or they might send you home.


----------

